# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Μάσα Μύτιγνκ ΝΠ Πέμπτη 08/03 Λαδόκολλα 20:30

## koki

Τα γνωστά περί χρόνου, διαθέσεων και καλεσμένων

ψηφίστε για χώρο!

Η αντιπρόταση είναι η νέα "Λαδόκολλα" (για την ακρίβεια: "Δια χειρός και στη Λαδόκολλα") ένα ευάερο ευήλιο μέρος που φαίνεται να χωράμε άνετα, πολύ κοντά στην Κεντρική Πλατεία Ηλιούπολης (λίγο πάνω από το Δημαρχείο για την ακρίβεια).
Έτσι για αλλαγή!

σημ. πάρκινγκ σε _εκείνο_ το σημείο, έχει αρκετά χαλαρά. Άλλωστε είναι πολύ κοντά και το δημοτικό (free) πάρκινγκ.


Οδηγίες

----------


## ice

Να πω και τα δυο ??

----------


## koki

Οκ και τα δύο ο ice  ::

----------


## alsafi

> Να πω και τα δυο ??


κάντα δυο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

ψηφιστε απιστοι

----------


## ice

κατω η χουντα των ψηφοφοριων .

Μην ψηφισετε απλα ελατε !!!!!

----------


## Neuro

Ψήφισα για λαδόκολλα με την ελπίδα να είναι σαν τις λαδόκολλες στις Σέρρες. Βέβαια η παρέα είναι που μετράει κυρίως στις συνεστιάσεις. Ότι και να αποφασιστεί εγώ μέσα.  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Μέσα για οπουδήποτε. Καλή παρέα και καλό φαΐ να υπάρχει και είμαι πρώτος. 

Ο commando πώς και δεν απάντησε ακόμα;
Να ανησυχούμε;

----------


## panoz

λαδόκολα!! άνετα λέμε!

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Κοτοπουλάδες !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## halek

> Κοτοπουλάδες !!!!!!!!!!!


ΜΕΣΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panoz

αν είχε να καθίσουμε δεν θα το συζητούσα..

----------


## halek

> αν είχε να καθίσουμε δεν θα το συζητούσα..


προσωπικά και τα παγκάκια δε με χαλάνε  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Λαδόκολα, γιατί πρέπει να είμαστε ανοιχτοί στις νέες εμπειρίες! 
Και η μέρα είναι τζετ. Έτσι, για να μην γκρινιάζω συνέχεια.  ::

----------


## panoz

η μέρα δεν είναι τζετ, αν και ξέρω ότι το έκαναν για εσένα  ::   ::   ::  , γιατί έχω μάθημα μέχρι τις 9, οπότε θα αργήσω αλλά τι να κάνουμε!!

----------


## eufonia

> η μέρα δεν είναι τζετ, αν και ξέρω ότι το έκαναν για εσένα    , γιατί έχω μάθημα μέχρι τις 9, οπότε θα αργήσω αλλά τι να κάνουμε!!


Εντάξει, θα φυλάξω εγώ το πιάτο με το φαγητό σου... μπουχουχου  ::

----------


## panoz

εσένα σε ψιλο-εμπιστεύομαι με το φαγητό μου.. ψίλο- όμως !!

----------


## koki

> εσένα σε ψιλο-εμπιστεύομαι με το φαγητό μου.. ψίλο- όμως !!


Μιλάς στον Mr 2 Πίτσες ανά μύτινγκ εάν δεν κάνω λάθος :>

----------


## koki

Επειδή βλέπω και η Λαδόκολλα ψιλοκερδίζει χαλαρά, περικαλώ να μου πείτε μέχρι δευτέρα τρίτη εδώ ή σε πμ ότι θα έρθετε και με τι συντελεστή.

πχ 



> θα έρθω 99%


 ή 



> θα έρθω σίγουρα

----------


## ice

θα ερθω 79,8%

----------


## alasondro

εγώ 87,42%

----------


## eufonia

100,1%  ::

----------


## NSilver

Εγώ 82,56% (εφόσον δεν το ξεχάσω!!!). Πάνο θύμισέ το μου..  ::

----------


## panoz

οκ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα έλεγα ότι κατά [(1.56931252E02)-40*(3^(1/2))+(e*pi)^1.1]% θα είμαι εκεί !!

----------


## koki

> οκ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα έλεγα ότι κατά [(1.56931252E02)-40*(3^(1/2))+(e*pi)^1.1]% θα είμαι εκεί !!


το google λέει 

```
http://www.google.gr/search?q=(1.56931252E02)-40*(3%5E(1%2F2))%2B(e*pi)%5E1.1
```

----------


## panoz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> οκ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα έλεγα ότι κατά [(1.56931252E02)-40*(3^(1/2))+(e*pi)^1.1]% θα είμαι εκεί !!
> 
> 
> το google λέει 
> 
> ```
> http://www.google.gr/search?q=(1.56931252E02)-40*(3%5E(1%2F2))%2B(e*pi)%5E1.1
> ```


το all-time-classic κομπιουτεράκι (οκ στην λίγο πιο εξελιγμένη μορφή του) λέει ότι προσεγγιστικά κατά 98.231732195411238007994590729513 % θα είμαι εκει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

μη με απογοητεύεις, είχα επενδύσει σε αυτό το 98.2317322

----------


## katsaros_m

δυστιχος θα ειμαι κοντα σας μονο πνευματκα λογο γενεθλιων της πανεμορφης κουκλας που σας εφερα στο προηγουμενο meeting

----------


## Neuro

Θα έρθω (100 - probability killed by an asteroid)%.

----------


## tolishawk

Πέσαμε στην περίπτωση που έχω άδεια απο την δουλειά και θα έρθω. Μπορεί να έρθει και ενας φίλος μου για να δει τα καλά του ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## alsafi

69.69%

----------


## petzi

Εξωσχολικούς δέχεστε?  ::

----------


## koki

Ναι κάθε φορά το λέμε! Αυτή τη φορά απλά νόμισα εξυπακούεται!

Αναμένω μεταγραφές από Πατήσια και γιατί όχι και από Πειραιά/Δύση!

----------


## sokratisg

Καλά για Λαδόκολλα δεν παίζει! Όποιος πιει κρασί θα γίνει ντίρλα σε χρόνο dt.  ::   ::   ::  

Μέσα και εγώ!  ::

----------


## badge

Αυτό το Σ/Κ ήμουνα σε ένα scan στην περιοχή σας, και εκτίμησα τη θέα.

Παράλληλα είμαι fan του κοψιδίου και του σωστού εδέσματος, και αν δεν έχετε αντίρρηση λέω να παρευρεθώ παρέα με τον client που θα στήσω (nekpap). Να υποβάλλω και τα σέβη του Patissia Confederation στο τραπέζι  ::

----------


## chrome

Μέσα και γώ κατά 69,69% αλλά μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να φύγω κατά της 10.  ::

----------


## commando

> Μέσα για οπουδήποτε. Καλή παρέα και καλό φαΐ να υπάρχει και είμαι πρώτος. 
> 
> Ο commando πώς και δεν απάντησε ακόμα;
> Να ανησυχούμε;


Ρε λειπει ο Μαης απο τη ΣΑΡΑΚΟΣΤΗ?
Στο μητινγκ αυτο θα εχω και την απαντηση μου στον Ερασμα περι Τουρκων,να τον βουλωσω.  ::   ::   ::   :: 




> Ναι κάθε φορά το λέμε! Αυτή τη φορά απλά νόμισα εξυπακούεται!
> 
> Αναμένω μεταγραφές από Πατήσια και γιατί όχι και από Πειραιά/Δύση!


απο Βορεια Προαστεια δεχομαστε μονο στη σουβλα(κι)  ::   ::

----------


## badge

Αν συμφωνούν κι άλλοι πλην commando να μην έρθω.... δε θα με κάνετε πιρόγα  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Αν συμφωνούν κι άλλοι πλην commando να μην έρθω.... δε θα με κάνετε πιρόγα


Μην φοβάσαι, δεν δαγκώνουμε και πάνω από όλα δεν έχουμε καμμία μα καμμία σχέση με τους Νότιους των ΗΠΑ (και καλά.... χιχιχι  ::  )

----------


## dsfak

Εγώ ψήφισα για λαδόκολλα αλλά έχω ένα ποσοστό επιτυχίας γύρω στο 50% να έρθω... είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να ξέρω... Παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν αυτό το ποσοστό...(βλ. γυναίκα, δουλειές, κούραση, δίαιτα...  ::  (δεν νομίζω...  ::  ) κ.λ.π.)

Θα ενημερώσω μάλλον έγκαιρα αν θα φέρω την κορμάρα μου να παρευρεθεί στο λιτό σας  ::  δείπνο...  ::

----------


## commando

> Εγώ ψήφισα για λαδόκολλα αλλά έχω ένα ποσοστό επιτυχίας γύρω στο 50% να έρθω... είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να ξέρω... Παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν αυτό το ποσοστό...(βλ. γυναίκα, δουλειές, κούραση, δίαιτα...  (δεν νομίζω...  ) κ.λ.π.)
> 
> Θα ενημερώσω μάλλον έγκαιρα αν θα φέρω την κορμάρα μου να παρευρεθεί στο λιτό σας  δείπνο...


Ξερεις ποσο ευκολα σου κοβουμε την Τελλας ε?Μια γεννητρια συχνοτητων κατω στο σπιτι σου στο κατανεμητη.....κανονισε...

----------


## vis

100% θα έρθω, να σας γνωρίσω και από κοντά  ::

----------


## panoz

> Παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν αυτό το ποσοστό...(βλ. γυναίκα, δουλειές, κούραση, δίαιτα...  (δεν νομίζω...  ) κ.λ.π.)


ρε φέρε και τη γυναίκα! θα υπάρχουν και άλλες..

εγώ όπως είπα θα αργήσω λόγω ιαπωνικών, αλλά μάλλον θα φέρω και τον γείτονα για να σας γνωρίσει (και να οδηγήσει ώστε να τα πιω εγώ  ::   ::   :: )

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> Παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν αυτό το ποσοστό...(βλ. γυναίκα, δουλειές, κούραση, δίαιτα...  (δεν νομίζω...  ) κ.λ.π.)
> 
> 
> ρε φέρε και τη γυναίκα! θα υπάρχουν και άλλες..
> 
> εγώ όπως είπα θα αργήσω λόγω ιαπωνικών, αλλά μάλλον θα φέρω και τον γείτονα για να σας γνωρίσει (και να οδηγήσει ώστε να τα πιω εγώ   )


Θα το παλέψω αλλα....το αφεντικό όπως ξέρετε είναι πάντα....η γυναίκα...  :: 

@commando : Ότι και να κάνεις η Τελλάς πάντα θα πέφτει από μόνη της !!! Δεν σε έχει ανάγκη !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Εχθές κάναμε ένα Test Drive και το πόρισμα είναι:



*ΒΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ*


Οδηγίες για Λαδόκολλα:

στο WiND (στο περίπου)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11233

Από την κεντρική πλατεία της Ηλιούπολης βγαίνετε μετά το Περίπτερο που είναι ακριβώς μετά την Πίτα του Παππού και την Κρεπερί (και άλλα), δηλαδή προς Goodies/Δημαρχείο.

Περνάτε τα φανάρια και σε περίπου 50μ την βλέπετε στο αριστερό σας χέρι.

*Κίντρινη Οβάλ Ταμπέλα "Δια Χειρός & Στη Λαδόκολλα".*


Εάν δεν ξέρετε πως να βγείτε κεντρική Πλατεία ή έρχεστε από αλλού:

για πιο κεντρικούς:
Από Βουλιαγμένης είναι κλειστή λόγω έργων Μετρό η σωστή είσοδος οπότε μπαίνετε στην επόμενη (προς Γλυφάδα) η οποία ουσιαστικά σας αναγκάζει σε "επιτόπια"/'πισωγύρισμα" μέσω του Παραδρόμου της Βουλιαγμένης ο οποίος είναι ανηφορικός ελαφρά. Μετά πάει αναγκαστικά δεξιά, και μετά βρίσκει μια πλατεία, την οποία διασχίζετε και συνεχίζετε ευθεία πάνω (σα να μην υπάρχει δηλαδή) και μετά βρίσκετε την Κεντρική Πλατεία (δες παραπάνω).

για Γλυφαδα/Αργυρούπολη κλπ: Θα έπρεπε να ξέρετε πώς να έρθετε, αλλά εάν πάρετε την Αργυρουπόλεως σα να πηγαίνατε προς Κατεχάκη, στα φανάρια του Δημαρχείου Ηλιούπολης κάνετε δεξιά. (Πριν την "Ελίν" - Βενζινάδικο)

Από Κατεχάκη/Περιφερειακό: Απλά κατεβαίνετε μέχρι να πέσετε στην διάσημη πλατεία (όχι την κεντρική) από όπου βγαίνετε πάλι σαν να πηγαίνατε προς Αλίμου (όχι στο Μπακάλικο, αλλά το επόμενο), ουσιαστικά πηγαίνετε ευθεία, τα πρώτα φανάρια είναι αυτά που σας ενδιαφέρουν. Είναι αριστερά αυτό, αλλά μπορείτε να παρκάρετε όπου βρείτε. 

Από Αλίμου κλπ: Παίρνετε την Βουλιαγμένης προς Αθήνα και μετά τα Πολυκλαδικά (μεγάλα σχολεία στο δεξί σας χέρι /cant miss them) στη Volvo εάν δεν απατώμαι, μπαίνετε στον παράδρομο, πρέπει να έχει ταμπέλες για παράκαμψη και από εκεί θα πηγαίνουν και όσοι έρχονται αντίθετα, γιατί η επόμενη είσοδος είναι κλειστή. Νομίζω λέγεται Γ Είσοδος. 
Συνεχίζετε ίσα πέρα ολούθε, και διαβάστε την περίπτωση της Βουλιαγμένης πιο πάνω.

*Πάρκινγκ*:

Εάν δεν βρείτε εκεί απέξω, έχει δίπλα (στην "αυλή" του) στο δημαρχείο δημοτικό (δωρεάν) πάρκινγκ. 
Εάν δεν βρείτε εκεί απέξω επίσης δείτε και στα στενά παραπλεύρως, δεν θα είναι δύσκολο, μόνο η λεωφόρος είναι "κάπως".

----------


## halek

(100% - πιθανότητα να αρρωστήσω την πιο ακατάλληλη στιγμή 100%)+πιθανότητα ανάρρωσης που ανεβαίνει και τείνει στο 100%

αυτό σημαίνει μάλλον > άντε 60%

----------


## diabibas

Το είπα και στον dsfac τετάρτη βράδυ που βρεθήκαμε με 2 γυναίκες στο σπίτι άρρωστες λίγο... δύσκολο.

Εδώ θέλω να επιστήσω την ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στους άνδρες που θα παρευρεθούν. Η ημερομηνία δεν είναι τυχαία... είναι η ημέρα της γυναίκας (όχι πως οι άλλες δεν είναι αλλά τέλος πάντων).

Οπότε πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να κεράσετε!  ::   ::  

Όσο για εμένα τέτοια μέρα πλερώνω έτσι κι' αλλιώς λόγω επετείου!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Καλά για Λαδόκολλα δεν παίζει! Όποιος πιει κρασί θα γίνει ντίρλα σε χρόνο dt.    
> 
> Μέσα και εγώ!


εισαι ντιρλερ  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Εδώ θέλω να επιστήσω την ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στους άνδρες που θα παρευρεθούν. Η ημερομηνία δεν είναι τυχαία... είναι η ημέρα της γυναίκας (όχι πως οι άλλες δεν είναι αλλά τέλος πάντων).
> 
> Οπότε πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να κεράσετε!


Προσωπικά, θα αποφασίσω να κεράσω γυναίκα μόνο όταν καθιερωθεί και η μέρα του άντρα.

----------


## mojiro

ονομαστηκε μερα της γυναικας επειδη ολες οι αλλες μερες ειναι του αντρα  ::

----------


## thalexan

> ονομαστηκε μερα της γυναικας επειδη ολες οι αλλες μερες ειναι του αντρα


Και ποια από όλες αυτές τις μέρες μας κέρασαν;  ::

----------


## Moho

Αν καταφέρω και δεν χαθώ (παρά τις σαφέστατες οδηγίες της koki) θα έρθω κι εγώ  ::

----------


## lakis

-Παρακαλώ να δώσετε ακριβείς πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον οπλισμό που θα φέρουμε, για να μην αισθανόμεθα κάποια Commanda σαν Αντιρρησίες Συνείδησης.
-Προτεινόμενο Τραγούδι:
"Πολεμούσαμε..." Διον. Σαββόπουλου

----------


## silicon

Ελα ρε mojiro πεστα γιατι εχουμε ξεφυγει λιγο μου φαινεται...πολλοι φουστανοπλοικτοι εδω μεσα τελικα..!
θα ειμαι και εγω εκει..

----------


## lx911

Ωραιος ο mojiro  ::  
Λεω και εγω να ερθω καμια βολτα απο το μαγαζι.
Κρατηστε μου την προεδρικη θεση παρακαλω...  ::

----------


## lakis

Διαμαρτύομαι εντονότατα, καμιά πληροφορία ακόμη σχετικά με τον οπλισμό που θα φέρουμε μαζύ μας. 
-Τι νομίζετε ότι είμαστε, οι "Γνωστοί-Άγνωστοι";

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Θέλω μια θέση δίπλα στον lx911 !

----------


## gRooV

Ετοιμάστε καρέκλες!!

----------


## commando

To μεγαλυτερο ever.30 ατομα.Μας κερασαν κ στο τελος χεχε την πατησατε οσοι φυγατε νωρις!!
Ειχαμε και μετεγραφες απο ΒΠ-κεντρο πχ Badge(ακομα μετραει τα Νορατλας)
Μηνυμα αγωνιστικο λογω επικαιροτητας αυτου του μητινγκ....



> ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΜΦΙΒΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΗ 
> ΘΑ ΣΠΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΟΡΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΡΚΑ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΤΗ 
> ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΚΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ..... 
> ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΟΣΠΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ ΟΛΗ....... 
> Ε-ΕΛΛΑΣ 
> Ε-ΕΛΛΑΣ


Τα λεμε παλικαρια μου...

----------


## panoz

όσοι δεν ήρθαν, έχασαν! όσοι ήρθαν και έφυγαν νωρίς, έχασαν! ακόμα και η μεγαλύτερη fan του commando, koki έχασε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ρεσιτάλ!! Τα μάσα-μύτινγκ των Νοτίων-Προαστίων εξελίσσονται σε πολύ cult event και δεν πρέπει να λείπει από τις ατζέντες κανενός!! Τα outsiders (badge, thalexan) μπορούν να πουν τη γνώμη τους (αρκεί να μην είναι διαφορετική από αυτή του commando  :: ).

Ευχαριστούμε τους διοργανωτές!! (και καλά  ::   :: )

----------


## erasmospunk

> Ευχαριστούμε τους διοργανωτές!! (και καλά  )


 ::

----------


## Neuro

Πολύ μάσα, πολύ κρασί και πολύ γέλιο. Ακόμα προσπαθώ να συνέλθω. ΝΠ rulez!!! Όσοι δεν ήρθατε ας προσέχατε. 

[στρατοκαυλίαση mode on]
Και για να πειράξω και λίγο τον φίλο μου τον commando του στέλνω μια φωτό αγκαλιά με το MAG. Μπορεί να μην πήγαμε Ε.Δ. αλλά και σα φαντάρια κάτι κάναμε. Να αναφέρω επίσης κάτι βολές με διόπτρες Steiner και Econoptics, την πολύ γαμάτη βολή κατά ριπάς εκ του ισχύου και οδήγηση σε παπάκι (M113).
[στρατοκαυλίαση mode off]

----------


## acoul

> όσοι δεν ήρθαν, έχασαν! όσοι ήρθαν και έφυγαν νωρίς, έχασαν! ακόμα και η μεγαλύτερη fan του commando, koki έχασε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ρεσιτάλ!! Τα μάσα-μύτινγκ των Νοτίων-Προαστίων εξελίσσονται σε πολύ cult event και δεν πρέπει να λείπει από τις ατζέντες κανενός!! Τα outsiders (badge, thalexan) μπορούν να πουν τη γνώμη τους (αρκεί να μην είναι διαφορετική από αυτή του commando ).
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε τους διοργανωτές!! (και καλά  )


να μας δω στις παραλίες το καλοκαίρι ...  ::  την τρίτη φορά λέω να μην το χάσω ...

----------


## Neuro

> να μας δω στις παραλίες το καλοκαίρι ...  την τρίτη φορά λέω να μην το χάσω ...


Θα έχουμε και φυσικό σωσιβιάκι για να επιπλέουμε καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Τα outsiders (badge, thalexan) μπορούν να πουν τη γνώμη τους (αρκεί να μην είναι διαφορετική από αυτή του commando ).


Δεν πρόλαβα να εμπεδώσω το παραβολικό λινκ!...

----------


## commando

> Πολύ μάσα, πολύ κρασί και πολύ γέλιο. Ακόμα προσπαθώ να συνέλθω. ΝΠ rulez!!! Όσοι δεν ήρθατε ας προσέχατε. 
> 
> [στρατοκαυλίαση mode on]
> Και για να πειράξω και λίγο τον φίλο μου τον commando του στέλνω μια φωτό αγκαλιά με το MAG. Μπορεί να μην πήγαμε Ε.Δ. αλλά και σα φαντάρια κάτι κάναμε. Να αναφέρω επίσης κάτι βολές με διόπτρες Steiner και Econoptics, την πολύ γαμάτη βολή κατά ριπάς εκ του ισχύου και οδήγηση σε παπάκι (M113).
> [στρατοκαυλίαση mode off]


[Πεζικο mode on]
Περνουμε μια ξεχασμενη ταινια με 100 σφαιρες που πρεπει να μαζεψουμε ολους τους καλυκες μετα κ κανουμε οτι ειμαστε μαχιμοι ενω καθομαστε αραχτα κοιταζοντας με δεος το FN mag.
[Πεζικο mode off]


[commando mode on -f -p]
Ποτε δεν αφηνουμε το MAG κατω ωστε να γυμναζουμε κ τα ποντικια μας και εχουμε παραλληλα κ το αντιαρματικο για δευτερο,ενω ποτε δεν καθομαστε,τρεχουμε κ τραγουδαμε.

----------


## panoz

και μόλις τελειώσουμε τα τραγούδια, ασχολούμαστε με το awmn και παίρνουμε και καμιά 30άρα κιλά εεεε???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> και μόλις τελειώσουμε τα τραγούδια, ασχολούμαστε με το awmn και παίρνουμε και καμιά 30άρα κιλά εεεε???





> Και η μονάδα μου συμμετείχε σε μια αποστολή ανεύρεσης αεροσκάφους το 1997. Η κινητοποίηση της μονάδας ήταν αστραπιαία. Οι στρατιώτες εφοδιάστηκαν με 4Β (ξηρά τροφή) και ιματισμό διαβίωσης σε χιονοσκεπείς περιοχές



αμα ειχες πηξει στη γαλετα της 4Β τροφης και συ θα ετρωγες μετα οτι εβλεπες......Να χαμε παντσετες στο βουνο...

----------


## nikpanGR

παιδιά όντως πολύ καλό,και το κρασι,και το φαγητό και η παρέα.Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## papashark

> [commando mode on -f -p]
> Ποτε δεν αφηνουμε το MAG κατω ωστε να γυμναζουμε κ τα ποντικια μας και εχουμε παραλληλα κ το αντιαρματικο για δευτερο,ενω ποτε δεν καθομαστε,τρεχουμε κ τραγουδαμε.


Aυτός που σε έβγαλε φωτογραφία, πρέπει να είχε φοβερό σημάδι...  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Το΄χασα και αυτό γαμώ τις δουλειες μου....  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> [commando mode on -f -p]
> Ποτε δεν αφηνουμε το MAG κατω ωστε να γυμναζουμε κ τα ποντικια μας και εχουμε παραλληλα κ το αντιαρματικο για δευτερο,ενω ποτε δεν καθομαστε,τρεχουμε κ τραγουδαμε.
> 
> 
> Aυτός που σε έβγαλε φωτογραφία, πρέπει να είχε φοβερό σημάδι...


εφαγα κ λιγο στο σκανερ αλλα ολες οι φωτο επειδη απαγορευοταν κ γιατι ηταν σε ασκηση με αληθινα πυρα κ για αλλους λογουςν εβγαιναν πολυ προχειρα κ γρηγορα,ενω οπως βλεπετε δεν υπαρχουν ουτε διακριτικα ΕΔ ουτε φοραγαμε μπερε διοτι απαγορευοταν υποτιθεται οτι ειμασταν πεζικο,ενω ουτε καν ταυτοτητες ειχαμε μας τις ειχαν κατασχεσει κ ειχαμε ταυτοτητες αστυνομιας,για ευνοητους λογους.Αυτο γιατι καποιος με ρωτησε.

----------


## xrg

> ..κ για αλλους λογουςν εβγαιναν πολυ προχειρα κ γρηγορα..


[πείραγμα mode on]
Ναί, φαίνεται και στη φώτο: ίσα που είχε προλάβει να ξεβάψει τα νύχια του! 
[πείραγμα mode off]

----------


## badge

Θέλοντας να αποδείξω στον commando ότι ξέρω να παραδέχομαι τα λάθη μου, παραθέτω εδώ το link σχετικά με τα Noratlas:

http://www.hellasarmy.gr/kypros.htm

Γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον Ναυτίλο που επενέβαινε σε ένα από τα 'Νίκη'. Είναι πατέρας μιας συναδέλφου μου υποσμηναγού. Παρόλο που τον ρώτησα επίμονα, απέφυγε να μου πει λεπτομέρειες για τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα, μάλλον δε θέλει να θυμάται. Ως εκ τούτου δε μπορώ να δώσω λεπτομέρειες για την ιστορία. 

Κατά τα άλλα στο meeting πέρασα υπέροχα, και να είστε σίγουροι ότι αν το επαναλάβετε φυσικά και θα θελήσω να με ξανακαλέσετε. Όντως πολύ cult εμπειρία και με πολύ αξιόλογο κόσμο. Πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιοι από σας αποφασίσουν να παραστούν σε συνάντηση του Patissia Confederation θα διαπιστώσετε τα όμοια και τα δέοντα.

Cheers.

----------


## commando

> Θέλοντας να αποδείξω στον commando ότι ξέρω να παραδέχομαι τα λάθη μου, παραθέτω εδώ το link σχετικά με τα Noratlas:
> 
> http://www.hellasarmy.gr/kypros.htm
> 
> Γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον Ναυτίλο που επενέβαινε σε ένα από τα 'Νίκη'. Είναι πατέρας μιας συναδέλφου μου υποσμηναγού. Παρόλο που τον ρώτησα επίμονα, απέφυγε να μου πει λεπτομέρειες για τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα, μάλλον δε θέλει να θυμάται. Ως εκ τούτου δε μπορώ να δώσω λεπτομέρειες για την ιστορία. 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα στο meeting πέρασα υπέροχα, και να είστε σίγουροι ότι αν το επαναλάβετε φυσικά και θα θελήσω να με ξανακαλέσετε. Όντως πολύ cult εμπειρία και με πολύ αξιόλογο κόσμο. Πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιοι από σας αποφασίσουν να παραστούν σε συνάντηση του Patissia Confederation θα διαπιστώσετε τα όμοια και τα δέοντα.
> 
> Cheers.


Μπραβο badge δεν το περιμενα ισως λινκαρω το δικο σου στο μνημοσυνο.  ::  



> Το αεροσκάφος συνετρίβη φονεύοντας όλους πλήν του καταδρομέα ΖΑΦΕΙΡΙΟΥ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ εκ Θεσσαλονίκης ο οποίος επρόλαβε και επήδηξε έξω από το φλεγόμενο αεροσκάφος μόλις πριν αυτό καταπέση και συντριβή. Επέζησε με 80% μόνιμη αναπηρία.


Υπενθυμιζω πως αυτα δεν αναφερονται ουτε σε ενα ελληνικο βιβλιο ουτε κ ενα αρθρο 16 ο κωλος τους να φεξει δεν εχει αποδωσει μια πλατεια ενα σοκακι, ενα μνημειο στην αθηνα, ενα ευρω σε αυτους τους Ηρωες σε περιοδο πολεμου.
Για αυτα και αλλα οπως ο δικος σου φιλος ,κ πολλοι αλλοι κ εγω δεν μπορουν να μιλησουν ισως γιατι μερικοι ειναι σε ιδρυματα ξεροντας οτι εμεις τελικα ειμαστε οι τρελλοι,ισως γιατι οσοι μιλησαν βρεθηκαν με δυσμενη,ισως γιατι πρεπει να σεβαστουν τον ορκο του στρατιωτικου απορρητου.
Εσυ badge να λες στους Ικαρους να λενε την αληθεια κ να μπει αυτη η σελιδα στη σχολη Ικαρων οπως διδασκεται στο Ισραηλ σαν προτυπο.




> Με την μυστική άφιξή τους στο αεροδρόμιο έλαβαν αμέσως τέτοιες θέσεις μάχης ώστε να προστατεύουν από παντού τον χώρο. Οι Τούρκοι, νομίζοντας ότι το αεροδρόμιο διέθετε περί τους 150 άνδρες και μη γνωρίζοντας την άφιξη της Α' Μοίρας, έστειλε δύναμη 700 περίπου ανδρών οι οποίοι τελικώς εξοντώθησαν. Οι Καναδοί επληροφόρησαν τους Τούρκους περί των Ελλήνων Καταδρομέων και ο αγών έγινε σκληρότατος αφού οι Τούρκοι έρριψαν στην μάχη άλλους 2.000 άνδρες. Οι τουρκικές απώλειες ήταν τεράστιες. Τελικώς, κατόπιν επιμόνων και αυστηρών διαταγών του ΓΕΦ, την Τετάρτη 24 Ιουλίου 1974 το αεροδρόμιο παρεδόθη στον ΟΗΕ και παρέμεινε μη τουρκικό υπό τον έλεγχο του ΟΗΕ μέχρι σήμερα. Απώλειες Ελλήνων: αρχιλοχίας τεθωρακισμένων Φωτόπουλος Αθανάσιος, ηρωικώς πεσών και καταδρομέας Ανδρουλάκης με καταστροφή του δεξιού χεριού του από ριπή Καναδών!!! Η Α' Μ.Κ. παρέμεινε στην Κύπρο και πολέμησε τον ΑΤΤΙΛΑ ΙΙ σαν 35η Μ.Κ.

----------


## panoz

Άκου να σου πω, δεν θα καθόμαστε να καλούμε τον καθένα ονομαστικά! αν και θα έχουμε απουσιολόγιο και θα πέφτουν κυρώσεις σε όσους δεν έρχονται (εγώ πχ έχασα ένα μυτινγκ και στο επόμενο μου έφαγε ο eufonia το φαγητό  ::   ::  ), όσοι θέλουν έρχονται!! η αγκαλιά των Ν.Π. τους χωράει όλους  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Άκου να σου πω, δεν θα καθόμαστε να καλούμε τον καθένα ονομαστικά! αν και θα έχουμε απουσιολόγιο και θα πέφτουν κυρώσεις σε όσους δεν έρχονται (εγώ πχ έχασα ένα μυτινγκ και στο επόμενο μου έφαγε ο eufonia το φαγητό   ), όσοι θέλουν έρχονται!! η αγκαλιά των Ν.Π. τους χωράει όλους


*ναι*  ::   ::   ::   ::  αυτο το ατομο σου εφαγε το φαγητο ποιος θα σε πιστεψει να πω ο Κατσαρος ενταξει αλλα αυτος......ψευδεσαι ασυστολα..

----------


## panoz

ξυρίστηκε ρε και του άνοιξε η όρεξη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> Άκου να σου πω, δεν θα καθόμαστε να καλούμε τον καθένα ονομαστικά! αν και θα έχουμε απουσιολόγιο και θα πέφτουν κυρώσεις σε όσους δεν έρχονται (εγώ πχ έχασα ένα μυτινγκ και στο επόμενο μου έφαγε ο eufonia το φαγητό   ), όσοι θέλουν έρχονται!! η αγκαλιά των Ν.Π. τους χωράει όλους  
> 
> 
> *ναι*     αυτο το ατομο σου εφαγε το φαγητο ποιος θα σε πιστεψει να πω ο Κατσαρος ενταξει αλλα αυτος......ψευδεσαι ασυστολα..


Αυτά είναι αδιάσειστα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία! Βρίσκομαι σε φάση χώνεψης, κάτω από τον ήλιο, απολαμβάνοντας το τσιγάρο μου μετά το γεύμα!

Σε παραπέμπω στο post του kokiou, άντε τώρα... θες να μου παραποιήσεις το image!  ::

----------


## commando

Αφου δεν ανεβαινεις ποτε μεχρι πανω στην ταρατσα γιατι φοβασαι μην σε παρει ο αερας.

----------


## commando

Πειναει κανεις?

----------


## Neuro

Να υποθέσω πως η βολτούλα την Κυριακή σου άνοιξε την όρεξη;  ::

----------


## commando

Aσε ακομα να συνελθω......

----------


## panoz

> Να υποθέσω πως η βολτούλα την Κυριακή σου άνοιξε την όρεξη;


που που που που?? πότε??

----------


## acoul

έτσι εξηγείται γιατί δεν βγαίνουν λινκ στην περιοχή, ότι πιάτο κυκλοφορεί χρησιμοποιείται για ... μάσα !!

----------


## AcidGreg

> έτσι εξηγείται γιατί δεν βγαίνουν λινκ στην περιοχή, ότι πιάτο κυκλοφορεί χρησιμοποιείται για ... μάσα !!


Ahahahahhahah!!!

----------


## panoz

> Ahahahahhahah!!!


γελάμε, γελάμε?? είσαι νέος, γι' αυτό δεν ξέρεις ακόμα την αξία του μεγάλου πιάτου.. πέρα από τα db χρησιμεύει όπως λέει και ο master (c) acoul και αλλού.. και νότιοι τα ξέρουμε καλά αυτά  ::

----------


## Neuro

Πολύ καλό acoul έγραψε η ατάκα. Βέβαια για να απαντήσω και στον panoz, πιατάκι του καφέ ήταν στον πεζόδρομο του Θησείου. Κάτι ο ανοιξιάτικος ήλιος κάτι η λαοθάλασσα, πεταλουδίτσες και μέλισσες πώς να μην ανοίξει η όρεξη.  ::

----------


## commando

καλα αλλα δεν παμε για κανα καφε Λιθουανια λεω γω?



http://www.ftv.lt/lt/kavine/
Αναλογια γυναικων ανδρων να μην σας πω καλυτερα.

----------


## acoul

> Αναλογια γυναικων ανδρων να μην σας πω καλυτερα.


εσένα σε ... "χάλασε" η Άννα ...

----------

